# Hoyo Du Prince



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a cab of the Du Prince.

The avail box codes are from 1999 or 2000. I'm a little concerned about the 99s as we all know there were some issues in that year.

Do you think I should be concerned or should I just go for the 2000 and play it safe. Oh yeah and the 99s are about $50 cheaper.




.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The kinds of issues you're talking about happened in both 1999 and 2000. People have been having good luck with both years lately, though....


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

go for the 1999's!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

ucmba said:


> go for the 1999's!


What do you know? :ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> The kinds of issues you're talking about happened in both 1999 and 2000. People have been having good luck with both years lately, though....


:tpd: I have a cab from 99 and I haven't had any problems yet. :tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Pull the trigger. They're a bargain  I think either year should be fine...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a cab from 98 that are just sublime.... I have heard from a trustworth gorilla that his cab of 2000's are also great with very few having burn issues.... So I dont know which one... I'd probably go 99....


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

A lot of vendors will allow returns if the cigars are plugged.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have '98s and '00s and both are smoking great...haven't had a '99 yet.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I went ahead on the 99's


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

jjefrey said:


> I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a cab of the Du Prince.
> 
> The avail box codes are from 1999 or 2000. I'm a little concerned about the 99s as we all know there were some issues in that year.
> 
> ...


The 99 and 00 quality issues didn't seem to affect the Le Hoyo series cigars. I've smoked a lot of them and no problems.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

jjefrey said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I went ahead on the 99's


Congrats! Nice cigars, and those years are really coming around now.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Pull the trigger. They're a bargain  I think either year should be fine...


I concur with John,I love these...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I went ahead on the 99's


:dr

Nice pick up. :tu


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice. I have some 98's and they smoke great. I will be interested in hearing how the 99's do. I am looking to pick some more up, and have been thinking about the 00's.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Jump on them. The 99 will be one year older but absolutely no problems whatsoever. Again the Le Hoyo seemed to not have some of the QC issues some of the other cigars had from that era. I have yet to have one with a draw problem or remotley close to a tent peg.

OX


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

We have Arrival :dr:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Pull the wheel out and smell the feet of those :dr You'll be happy with those,no doubt.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Pull the wheel out and smell the feet of those :dr You'll be happy with those,no doubt.


First thing I did.

.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Just got one of them myself not too long ago. Letting them settle a bit, don't they smell great. There's something about a cab and unbanded smokes that just looks classy.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great choice. Definitely one of my favorite cigars right now! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice cigar but atypical of the Hoyo profile. Stronger than what you might expect. I smoked a 98 tonight that was quite good.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nice cigar but atypical of the Hoyo profile. Stronger than what you might expect. I smoked a 98 tonight that was quite good.


I had a 98 today courtesy of Alex, and I agree. It was quite a bit stronger than I expected it to be! It was an excellent cigar though; it was full of those good Hoyo creamy flavors. I just placed an order for a cab (I couldn't find 98s though so I went with the 00), thanks Alex!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a cab of 98's and 99's. Nice smoke. Similar in strength to the Du Roi, but I find the Du Roi creamier and more complex.

The Des Dieux seems to be the strongest of the line.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Fredster said:


> I have a cab of 98's and 99's. Nice smoke. Similar in strength to the Du Roi, but I find the Du Roi creamier and more complex.
> 
> The Des Dieux seems to be the strongest of the line.


I haven't tried many in the Hoyo line, not sure why. I've had the Epi #2 (which I've heard people rave about) and the Petite Robusto, and I wasn't overwhelmed by either of them. They were both young though, so that probably had a lot to do with it. The Du Prince was the best that I've had so far from this Marca.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> I haven't tried many in the Hoyo line, not sure why. I've had the Epi #2 (which I've heard people rave about) and the Petite Robusto, and I wasn't overwhelmed by either of them. They were both young though, so that probably had a lot to do with it. The Du Prince was the best that I've had so far from this Marca.


I am almost in the same boat as far as not having many of this brand.
The one that still stands out to me that I truly enjoyed was the Piramide EL.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pistol said:


> I haven't tried many in the Hoyo line, not sure why. I've had the Epi #2 (which I've heard people rave about) and the Petite Robusto, and I wasn't overwhelmed by either of them. They were both young though, so that probably had a lot to do with it. The Du Prince was the best that I've had so far from this Marca.


IMHO, it's hard to go wrong with the entire Le Hoyo line from HdM. Despite tending to be a strong smoke, the Le Hoyo du Prince is one of my favorites from the marca.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> We have Arrival :dr:dr


Those look so awesome, Jeff! I cant wait til next week!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> IMHO, it's hard to go wrong with the entire Le Hoyo line from HdM. Despite tending to be a strong smoke, the Le Hoyo du Prince is one of my favorites from the marca.


That's what I'm hearing! They are also easy to find with 6-10 years on them. Hmmm, I might have to go on a buying binge! Man, there's just no room in my wine cooler! I may have to empty a box or two into my desktop...


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> Great choice. Definitely one of my favorite cigars right now! :ss





pnoon said:


> I smoked a 98 tonight that was quite good.





pistol said:


> The Du Prince was the best that I've had so far from this Marca.





The Professor said:


> IMHO, it's hard to go wrong with the entire Le Hoyo line from HdM. Despite tending to be a strong smoke, the Le Hoyo du Prince is one of my favorites from the marca.


Sounds like I made a good decision to go with these. Now if I could only find the time to sit down and enjoy one. It's killing me knowing they are just sitting there and I don't have any time.

I actually ended up with the 2000's, when I ordered I was informed the 99's were no longer available.

.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I've beens working my way through a cab of the '00 du Prince, and haven't had a problem yet (probably a dozen so far.) These are subtle cigars and won't overpower you. Make sure you smoke it by itself or first in a series. From what I've heard the '98 were stronger.


----------

